# torn leather



## sabazerehi (Mar 10, 2007)

i just purchased an umbrella leather last week. the owner of the store attached it to a piece of rock for me with epoxy to make it easier for me to place in the tank. it was doing fine this past week, starting to open up, i was told it would take a few weeks. today i went to slightly adjust its position because it was touching another coral and it just tore from the part where it was attached by the epoxy. so i'm freaking out now a little bit because i'm fairly new to this and i have no idea what to do. i've kind of placed it between two rocks right now but it's not in a great place, i was afraid to move it around too much. so what do i do now? will it be ok?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

is the actual leather torn? if not its ok. it probably just can of the epoxy which is ok. just try sticking somewhere in hopes that it will attatch to a rock.


----------



## sabazerehi (Mar 10, 2007)

ya i figured it would be the epoxy, and after consulting with my lfs they told me that sometimes they don't do too well with the epoxy. thanks for the reply.


----------

